
Show HN: PyExPool – Tiny Multi-Process Execution Pool with Adjustments for NUMA - luav
https://github.com/eXascaleInfolab/PyExPool
======
luav
A Lightweight Multi-Process Execution Pool with automatic CPU affinity
management and cache adjustment considering NUMA architecture

